# The Witcher



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2019)

Conosciuto per il celebre videogioco, anche se la serie sarà tratta solo dai libri.

Trailer al secondo post. Fine anno su Netflix.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2019)




----------



## Moffus98 (20 Luglio 2019)

Dal trailer sembra davvero tanta roba, e mi sa tanto che Netflix ha trovato il suo Game of Thrones. Ho giocato tantissimo ai videogiochi, soprattutto il terzo che l'ho letteralmente divorato. Speriamo non deluda le aspettative, ma dal trailer sono molto fiducioso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2019)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Dal trailer sembra davvero tanta roba, e mi sa tanto che Netflix ha trovato il suo Game of Thrones. Ho giocato tantissimo ai videogiochi, soprattutto il terzo che l'ho letteralmente divorato. Speriamo non deluda le aspettative, ma dal trailer sono molto fiducioso.



Avevo aspettative basse, pensavo ci proponessero un Hercules/Xena con budget limitato.
Ma l'atmosfera c'è tutta e i valori di produzione mi sembrano a posto. Henry Cavill come Geralt faceva ridere all'annuncio, e invece perbacco... è perfetto!

Anch'io so sono un fan totale di Witcher 3, ci ho giocato per un anno intero. L'unica cosa che dobbiamo metterci in testa, per goderci la serie, è che con il videogioco non c'entrerà nulla... sarà tratto solo dai libri, mentre i videogiochi hanno un'altra direzione.


----------



## vota DC (20 Luglio 2019)

Però i videogiochi surclassano i libri in popolarità. Ho letto comunque che certi personaggi che ci sono da entrambe le parte sono meglio riusciti nei libri (che non ho letto quindi chiedo conferma) tipo il capo delle spie di Redania.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Luglio 2019)

Molto curioso, i giochi sono perle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevo aspettative basse, pensavo ci proponessero un Hercules/Xena con budget limitato.
> Ma l'atmosfera c'è tutta e i valori di produzione mi sembrano a posto. Henry Cavill come Geralt faceva ridere all'annuncio, e invece perbacco... è perfetto!
> 
> Anch'io so sono un fan totale di Witcher 3, ci ho giocato per un anno intero. L'unica cosa che dobbiamo metterci in testa, per goderci la serie, è che con il videogioco non c'entrerà nulla... sarà tratto solo dai libri, mentre i videogiochi hanno un'altra direzione.



Anche perchè nel capitolo 3, (voto 10) esistono diversi finali, io sono stato divorato dai mostri 
Comunque una cosa mi aspetto di vedere, tette e culi a quantità


----------



## Hellscream (22 Dicembre 2019)

Viste le prime tre puntate. Mi sento di dire solo una cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2019)

Iniziato... ma che figata è il combattimento alla fine del primo episodio?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ho visto 2 puntate.

Prima puntata: Mi é piaciuta molto

Seconda puntata: Abbastanza oscena. Scelte molto...dubbiose


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2019)

Per me è davvero brutto. Sono rimasto molto deluso, tra l'altro la trama è veramente molto confusionaria, tanti passaggi mi risultano oscuri proprio, sarà perché non conosco la storia originale, ma la prima stagione di una serie tv non può basarsi su conoscenze pregresse. Bocciatissimo a mio avviso. E' pure molto noioso tra l'altro. Alcune robe sono ai livelli di Hercules tra l'altro.

Confido in amazon per la serie sul signore degli anelli, anche se dopo la trilogia di jackson mi pare improbabile raggiungere certe vette qualitative.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me è davvero brutto. Sono rimasto molto deluso, tra l'altro la trama è veramente molto confusionaria, tanti passaggi mi risultano oscuri proprio, sarà perché non conosco la storia originale, ma la prima stagione di una serie tv non può basarsi su conoscenze pregresse. Bocciatissimo a mio avviso. E' pure molto noioso tra l'altro. Alcune robe sono ai livelli di Hercules tra l'altro.
> 
> Confido in amazon per la serie sul signore degli anelli, anche se dopo la trilogia di jackson mi pare improbabile raggiungere certe vette qualitative.



Amazon offre, in effetti, prodotti veramente ottimi da qualche tempo a questa parte.
Gli ultimi che ho visto sono stati The Boys e la seconda stagione di Jack Ryan e non c'è stata mezza puntata di bassa qualità.


----------



## Butcher (23 Dicembre 2019)

Roba da Xena.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Dicembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me è davvero brutto. Sono rimasto molto deluso, tra l'altro la trama è veramente molto confusionaria, tanti passaggi mi risultano oscuri proprio, sarà perché non conosco la storia originale, ma la prima stagione di una serie tv non può basarsi su conoscenze pregresse. Bocciatissimo a mio avviso. E' pure molto noioso tra l'altro. Alcune robe sono ai livelli di Hercules tra l'altro.
> 
> *Confido in amazon per la serie sul signore degli anelli, anche se dopo la trilogia di jackson mi pare improbabile raggiungere certe vette qualitative*.



Questa mi mancava...ho paura solo al pensiero di una serie tv che inzozzi il capolavoro...

Pensare solo a un Gandalf che non sia McKellen o un Aragorn diverso da Viggo Mortensen è terribile..

Dopo Jackson non deve esserci più nulla, trilogia perfetta e intoccabile..che senso ha fare altro sapendo già che sarà peggio di quanto già fatto?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questa mi mancava...ho paura solo al pensiero di una serie tv che inzozzi il capolavoro...
> 
> Pensare solo a un Gandalf che non sia McKellen o un Aragorn diverso da Viggo Mortensen è terribile..
> 
> Dopo Jackson non deve esserci più nulla, trilogia perfetta e intoccabile..che senso ha fare altro sapendo già che sarà peggio di quanto già fatto?




Non è la stessa storia ovviamente, è una serie ambientata in quell'universo, dovrebbe essere una sorta di prequel.


----------



## mabadi (23 Dicembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è la stessa storia ovviamente, è una serie ambientata in quell'universo, dovrebbe essere una sorta di prequel.



A me sembra quella dei videogiochi riadattata.
Ma magari non ricordo bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2019)

mabadi ha scritto:


> A me sembra quella dei videogiochi riadattata.
> Ma magari non ricordo bene.



Parlavano del Signore degli Anelli, la serie di Amazon sarà ambientata nella Second Age, nell'epoca di Sauron fisico e della forgiatura degli anelli.
Il nemico principale sarà l'attore di Benjen Stark in GOT, e solo l'altro giorno hanno fatto il casting di una giovane Galadriel.

Se ti riferisci a the Witcher, invece la serie è solo tratta dai libri e dai racconti, non dal videogioco.


----------



## mabadi (23 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parlavano del Signore degli Anelli, la serie di Amazon sarà ambientata nella Second Age, nell'epoca di Sauron fisico e della forgiatura degli anelli.
> Il nemico principale sarà l'attore di Benjen Stark in GOT, e solo l'altro giorno hanno fatto il casting di una giovane Galadriel.
> 
> Se ti riferisci a the Witcher, invece la serie è solo tratta dai libri e dai racconti, non dal videogioco.



ok ecco perchè me la ricordavo in parte


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Dicembre 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non è la stessa storia ovviamente, è una serie ambientata in quell'universo, dovrebbe essere una sorta di prequel.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parlavano del Signore degli Anelli, la serie di Amazon sarà ambientata nella Second Age, nell'epoca di Sauron fisico e della forgiatura degli anelli.
> Il nemico principale sarà l'attore di Benjen Stark in GOT, e solo l'altro giorno hanno fatto il casting di una giovane Galadriel.
> 
> Se ti riferisci a the Witcher, invece la serie è solo tratta dai libri e dai racconti, non dal videogioco.



Mah...sono sempre moooolto dubbioso quando altri mettono mano al mondo di Tolkien dove lui non ha scritto nulla..quasi sempre si perde il senso poetico di fondo della sua opera e si finisce ad un fantasy come ce ne sono molti altri..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Dicembre 2019)

A me sta piacendo parecchio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Dicembre 2019)

[MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] cosa ne pensi dell'episodio 5?


----------



## Hellscream (25 Dicembre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> [MENTION=24]Hellscream[/MENTION] cosa ne pensi dell'episodio 5?



Che un pezzo di figa come quella merita decisamente più screenplay


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2019)

Oh, Yen...



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## hakaishin (26 Dicembre 2019)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Oh, Yen...
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


L’avevo sottovalutata questa eh 
Mi ero lascito fuorviare perché nel videogioco era troppo figa


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Dicembre 2019)

L'ho finita. Davvero ben fatta, hanno azzeccato tutti gli attori secondo me, soprattutto l'accoppiata Geralt/Ranuncolo funziona davvero bene. Per me può ancora migliorare, speriamo lo facciano con la seconda stagione. Questa secondo me è una serie che avrebbe bisogno di più ore, cioè di più episodi, non può essere raccontata in 8 episodi, ne servono almeno 12/16 di episodi. Ma per il resto nulla da dire, davvero una bellissima serie.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2020)

_Toss a a coin to the Witcher! O' valley of plenty!_

Non esce dalla mia testaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, aiutoooooo


----------



## hakaishin (1 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _Toss a a coin to the Witcher! O' valley of plenty!_
> 
> Non esce dalla mia testaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, aiutoooooo



Quoto..la sento 3 volte al giorno almeno :asdm


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Gennaio 2020)

Questa serie sicuramente stimola a leggere i libri perchè l'ambientazione è fantastica. Purtroppo però la realizzazione, per colpa di una sceneggiatura surreale, è piuttosto scadente: per chi non conosce la storia è troppo difficile seguire gli eventi nei primi episodi. Fino alla quinta puntata infatti non si capisce neppure ci siano timeskip ricorrenti (con attori che tra l'altro, tranne sacco di topo, non invecchiano mai nell'arco di decenni).
Direi bocciata fino all'ottavo episodio, poi negli ultimi 2 si è ripresa e fa ben sperare per la seconda stagione.

P.S. Ma delle quote "raziali" di Netflix, non ne parla nessuno? 
Triss e Fringilla non si possono vedere, anche Ranuncolo lo trovo surreale con uno slang fuori luogo e fuori tempo.
I migliori personaggi sono sicuramente i 2 protagonisti Gerralt e Yennefer (nonostante sia un pò troppo giovane, l'attrice è molto brava).


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _Toss a a coin to the Witcher! O' valley of plenty!_
> 
> Non esce dalla mia testaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, aiutoooooo



Ahahahahaha è vero


----------



## Moffus98 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Questa serie sicuramente stimola a leggere i libri perchè l'ambientazione è fantastica. Purtroppo però la realizzazione, per colpa di una sceneggiatura surreale, è piuttosto scadente: per chi non conosce la storia è troppo difficile seguire gli eventi nei primi episodi. Fino alla quinta puntata infatti non si capisce neppure ci siano timeskip ricorrenti (con attori che tra l'altro, tranne sacco di topo, non invecchiano mai nell'arco di decenni).
> Direi bocciata fino all'ottavo episodio, poi negli ultimi 2 si è ripresa e fa ben sperare per la seconda stagione.
> 
> P.S. Ma delle quote "raziali" di Netflix, non ne parla nessuno?
> ...



Invece per me il grande pregio di questa serie è il fatto che sono riusciti a rendere fruibile la storia dei libri su schermo, e non è cosa facile. Per quanto riguarda le timeline io non ho trovato problemi, dopo un paio di puntate si capisce che sono tre timeline differenti.


----------



## Sheldon92 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _Toss a a coin to the Witcher! O' valley of plenty!_
> 
> Non esce dalla mia testaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, aiutoooooo



Siamo in due!


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Uscita venerdì la stagione 2!

Miglioramento dalla prima direi evidente, Cavill come Geralt è semplicemente perfetto. Nota di merito anche per Fre(gn)ya Allan


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Uscita venerdì la stagione 2!
> 
> Miglioramento dalla prima direi evidente, Cavill come Geralt è semplicemente perfetto. Nota di merito anche per Fre(gn)ya Allan



Leggo grandi cose su questa stagione!

Purtroppo non posso vederla per almeno due settimane


----------



## Hellscream (19 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggo grandi cose su questa stagione!
> 
> Purtroppo non posso vederla per almeno due settimane


Io ho visto le prime due puntate, oggi andrò avanti. Ci sono delle discrepanze con i libri, e pare si rifaccia molto ai giochi (anche se c'è qualche differenza anche lì...). Però ripeto, il miglioramento rispetto alla prima a livello tecnico è evidente


----------



## vota DC (20 Aprile 2022)

Ho visto una puntata a caso però Geralt è troppo belloccio.. oltre ad essere bruttino dovrebbe essere pieno di cicatrici in faccia, in più gli mancano persino gli occhi da iniziato Witcher!


----------



## Hellscream (1 Novembre 2022)

*Notizia di una paio di giorni fa, Henry Cavill lascia il ruolo di Geralt nella stagione 4 (già confermata), che sarà interpretato Liam Hemsworth. Ufficiosamente, l'abbandono di Cavill sarebbe attribuito alla sua ripresa del ruolo di Superman per la DC anche se si moltiplicano le voci riguardo a ormai insanabili divergenze con gli showrunner della serie, colpevoli di discostarsi troppo dal canon. Grande delusione ed amarezza nei fan dello strigo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Notizia di una paio di giorni fa, Henry Cavill lascia il ruolo di Geralt nella stagione 4 (già confermata), che sarà interpretato Liam Hemsworth. Ufficiosamente, l'abbandono di Cavill sarebbe attribuito alla sua ripresa del ruolo di Superman per la DC anche se si moltiplicano le voci riguardo a ormai insanabili divergenze con gli showrunner della serie, colpevoli di discostarsi troppo dal canon. Grande delusione ed amarezza nei fan dello strigo.*



Ridicolo, senza Cavill serie ufficialmente morta.

Piuttosto, ho notato che non avevo commentato la seconda stagione. Non mi era piaciuta un granché. L'avevo trovata molto confusionaria, non sapeva dove andare a parare.
La prima, pur con i suoi limiti e il poco budget, mi aveva intrippato di più.


----------



## Ringhio8 (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> _Toss a a coin to the Witcher! O' valley of plenty!_
> 
> Non esce dalla mia testaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, aiutoooooo


Una droga é vero


----------



## Igniorante (1 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ridicolo, senza Cavill serie ufficialmente morta.
> 
> Piuttosto, ho notato che non avevo commentato la seconda stagione. Non mi era piaciuta un granché. L'avevo trovata molto confusionaria, non sapeva dove andare a parare.
> La prima, pur con i suoi limiti e il poco budget, mi aveva intrippato di più.



Assolutamente d'accordo.
Che poi, conoscendo i personaggi tramite i videogiochi, avevo appena fatto in tempo ad abituarmi a questo Geralt giovane e grosso, e ora lo cambiano 
Il fascino del protagonista è comunque enorme, certo che sostituirlo col fratello scarso di Thor...


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> *Notizia di una paio di giorni fa, Henry Cavill lascia il ruolo di Geralt nella stagione 4 (già confermata), che sarà interpretato Liam Hemsworth. Ufficiosamente, l'abbandono di Cavill sarebbe attribuito alla sua ripresa del ruolo di Superman per la DC anche se si moltiplicano le voci riguardo a ormai insanabili divergenze con gli showrunner della serie, colpevoli di discostarsi troppo dal canon. Grande delusione ed amarezza nei fan dello strigo.*



Da quello che si è capito il motivo è puramente economico. A Cavill hanno fatto un'offerta infinitamente più grande, per ragioni di tempo abbandona quindi la serie. 

Purtroppo perdere il protagonista mozza letteramente una serie, il sostituto anche fosse dannatamente bravo ha un ruolo quasi impossibile. Peccato, non che la serie fosse chissà che cosa, ma era carina.


----------



## sampapot (2 Novembre 2022)

quando se ne va l'attore principale, la serie perde sicuramente qualcosa....un pò come è successo a "sangue e arena"...in quel caso però non c'erano alternative, alla morte non c'è rimedio...qui non so come andrà a finire, Liam mi sembra troppo "bravo ragazzo" per ricoprire quel ruolo


----------

